# Software > Linux >  Network adapter problem on Centos 6.5

## Teo

Ρε παιδιά, έχει κανένας άλλος πρόβλημα σε chip Realtek RLT8111/8168/8411 στο Centos 6.5;
Αργεί πάρα πολύ να απαντήσει στο internet και γενικώς συμπεριφέρεται αργά στο internet. Ενώ οι awmnικές του υποχρεώσεις δουλεύουν σωστά. Ανεβάζει π.χ. στα torrents με full ταχύτητα στο awmn.
Επίσης, εάν τραβήξω ένα αρχείο από ένα samba share μέσα από ένα 100άρι switch η ταχύτητα φτάνει τα 11MB/s
Στο speedtest που θα δείτε παρακάτω έχω διαφορετικές τιμές στο internet. Η ADSL είναι στα 10Mbit down/1Mbit up.

Τι να φταίει άραγε;



```
> cat /proc/net/devInter-|   Receive                                                |  Transmit
 face |bytes    packets errs drop fifo frame compressed multicast|bytes    packets errs drop fifo colls carrier compressed
    lo:187364964   28910    0    0    0     0          0         0 187364964   28910    0    0    0     0       0          0
  eth0:7430791628 5503191    0    0    0     0          0         0 466483078127 519507650    0    0    0     0       0          0
> ifconfig -a
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr BC:5F:F4:3C:AD:11  
          inet addr:10.72.27.133  Bcast:10.72.27.191  Mask:255.255.255.192
          inet6 addr: fe80::be5f:f4ff:fe3c:ad11/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:5503619 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:520205876 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:7430932674 (6.9 GiB)  TX bytes:467112605110 (435.0 GiB)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:28910 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:28910 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:187364964 (178.6 MiB)  TX bytes:187364964 (178.6 MiB)

> lspci | egrep -i --color 'network|ethernet'
01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)
> speedtest-cli
Retrieving speedtest.net configuration...
Retrieving speedtest.net server list...
Testing from FORTHnet SA (178.128.56.175)...
Selecting best server based on latency...
Hosted by On Telecoms S.A. (Athens) [6.46 km]: 82.575 ms
Testing download speed........................................
Download: 5.28 Mbits/s
Testing upload speed..................................................
Upload: 0.36 Mbits/s
> speedtest-cli
Retrieving speedtest.net configuration...
Retrieving speedtest.net server list...
Testing from FORTHnet SA (178.128.56.175)...
Selecting best server based on latency...
Hosted by On Telecoms S.A. (Athens) [6.46 km]: 81.965 ms
Testing download speed........................................
Download: 4.95 Mbits/s
Testing upload speed.................................................. Upload: 0.52 Mbits/s

```



Mikrotik:



```
[[email protected] (#12324)] > ping 10.72.27.133   
HOST                                     SIZE TTL TIME  STATUS                   
10.72.27.133                               56  64 0ms  
10.72.27.133                               56  64 0ms  
10.72.27.133                               56  64 8ms  
10.72.27.133                               56  64 7ms  
10.72.27.133                               56  64 8ms  
10.72.27.133                               56  64 8ms  
10.72.27.133                               56  64 8ms  
10.72.27.133                               56  64 7ms  
10.72.27.133                               56  64 8ms  
10.72.27.133                               56  64 9ms  
10.72.27.133                               56  64 8ms  
10.72.27.133                               56  64 9ms  
10.72.27.133                               56  64 8ms  
10.72.27.133                               56  64 8ms  
10.72.27.133                               56  64 8ms  
10.72.27.133                               56  64 7ms  
10.72.27.133                               56  64 8ms  
    sent=17 received=17 packet-loss=0% min-rtt=0ms avg-rtt=7ms max-rtt=9ms
```

----------


## Cha0s

```
[email protected]*** [~]# cat /etc/redhat-release 
CentOS release 6.5 (Final)

[email protected]*** [~]# lspci | egrep -i --color 'network|ethernet'
04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)

[email protected]*** [~]# wget -O /dev/null http://mirror.de.leaseweb.net/centos/7.0.1406/isos/x86_64/CentOS-7.0-1406-x86_64-NetInstall.iso
--2014-09-30 21:19:40--  http://mirror.de.leaseweb.net/centos/7.0.1406/isos/x86_64/CentOS-7.0-1406-x86_64-NetInstall.iso
Resolving mirror.de.leaseweb.net... 37.58.58.140, 2a00:c98:2030:a034::21
Connecting to mirror.de.leaseweb.net|37.58.58.140|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 379584512 (362M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: “/dev/null”

100%[====================================================================================================================================================================================================================================>] 379,584,512 57.7M/s   in 6.2s    

2014-09-30 21:19:46 (58.7 MB/s) - “/dev/null” saved [379584512/379584512]
```

Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κανένα πρόβλημα σε πάρα πολλά μηχανήματα με αυτή την κάρτα.
Δεν ξέρω αν το rev03 που γράφει εσένα παίζει ρόλο, πάντως αν πιάνεις κομπλέ ταχύτητες από AWMN τότε κάπου αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα μάλλον.

Από άλλο μηχάνημα στο LAN σου πόσο πιάνει η γραμμή σου;
Δοκίμασε κανένα ISO download με multiple connections από ftp.ntua.gr
Προσωπικά δεν τα εμπιστεύομαι τα speedtest.

----------


## Teo

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα!
Τι ταχύτητες είναι αυτές ρε ChaOs, xaxaxaxaxa  :: 

Με έχουν ζώσει τα φίδια ότι μπορεί να φταίει το router του internet. Έχω ένα Thomson TG787 εδώ και 4-5 χρόνια και δουλεύει αδιάλειπτα. Αργεί να φορτώσει και το web interface του και γενικότερα σε τυχαίες στιγμές αργεί πολύ να φορτώσει το Webmin και τα Virtualservers του Centos.
Θα δοκιμάσω με ένα πιο καινούργιο να δω πως θα συμπεριφερθεί...

----------


## trendy

Άμα παίζει σωστά στο awmn αλλά όχι στο internet κοίτα μήπως δεν κάνει σωστά resolve ο dns server τις διευθύνσεις του internet ή χάνει χρόνο ρωτώντας dns servers που δεν ξέρουν το internet.

----------


## Cha0s

> Άμα παίζει σωστά στο awmn αλλά όχι στο internet κοίτα μήπως δεν κάνει σωστά resolve ο dns server τις διευθύνσεις του internet ή χάνει χρόνο ρωτώντας dns servers που δεν ξέρουν το internet.


Αν ήταν θέμα DNS τότε θα αργούσε στο resolving όχι στο downloading.

Ωστόσο χωρίς άλλες δοκιμές και πληροφορίες ότι και να πούμε είναι εικασίες.
Με όσα δεδομένα μας έχουν δοθεί εγώ καταλαβαίνω πως η γραμμή δεν σηκώνει πάνω από 5mbit.
Δεν έχει να κάνει ούτε με το CentOS ούτε με την κάρτα δικτύου ούτε με τον router.

Το Virtualmin δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον router ούτε θα καθυστερούσε λόγω του router.

----------


## trendy

Μου είχε συμβεί παλιότερα κάτι αντίστοιχο 


> Αργεί πάρα πολύ να απαντήσει στο internet και γενικώς συμπεριφέρεται αργά στο internet. Ενώ οι awmnικές του υποχρεώσεις δουλεύουν σωστά.


 Ποιους dns χρησιμοποιείς; Σε άλλους υπολογιστές στο ίδιο δίκτυο έχεις το ίδιο πρόβλημα; Αν όχι, έχουν τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις στο δίκτυο; Τι στατιστικά έχει η dsl γραμμή σου; (snr, att, errors...)

----------


## Cha0s

> Μου είχε συμβεί παλιότερα κάτι αντίστοιχο


Μάλλον κάτι άλλο θα ήταν. Άπαξ και γίνει το resolve, το download μετά γίνεται αποκλειστικά μέσω IP.
Δεν εμπλέκεται πουθενά το DNS στην διαδικασία του download πέρα από το *αρχικό* lookup για να βρει που είναι ο server.

Κατεπέκταση δεν στέκει να καθυστερεί ένα download λόγω DNS. Να καθυστερήσει να ξεκινήσει λόγω αργού DNS Resolving ναι, αλλά να περιορίζει την ταχύτητα είναι απλά τεχνικά αδύνατο.

----------


## Teo

DNS που έχω στο Mikrotik:
1) 10.26.35.16 (awmn)
2) 193.92.150.1 (internet)

DSL Connection Stats:
dsl-teo.jpg

Εχθές πήρα την Forthnet να κάνει ένα reset στη γραμμή μου και να κάνει τυχόν τεχνικές διορθώσεις. Η γραμμή μου γενικότερα παίζει χρόνια χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Παρατήρησα το εξής, όταν αποσυνδέσω το καλώδιο δικτύου του CentOs από το router (Thomson TG784) τα πάντα συμπεριφέρονται σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα...
Δοκίμασα φυσικά άλλα 2 lanοκαλώδια και κάνει το ίδιο πράγμα.
Τέλος πάντων, "επί τη ευκαιρία" αποφάσισα να αλλάξω το γερασμένο Thomson με ένα πιο καινούργιο TG788vn v2. Αφού του έκανα reset και πέρασα το τις ρυθμίσεις μου συνδέθηκε στο internet κανονικά, πήρε IP, πήρε dns της Forthnet αλλά για κάποιον λόγο δεν δίνει internet σε καμία συσκευή (καλό έ :: , ενώ το mikrotik έδεινε κανονικά awmn, ασύρματα από το TG788vn είχα συνδέσει ένα laptop και ενα Samsung S4).

Η τοπολογία έχει ως εξής:
Thomson TG784 router στέλνει με NAT τα πάντα στο Mikrotik (θα μου πείτε έχω διπλό ΝΑΤ, αλλά όταν το έστησα δεν ήθελα να χάσω το wireless μέσα στο σπίτι και με τους πειραματισμούς κατέληξα σε αυτή τη λύση και αφού δούλεψε δεν ήθελα να την πειράξω  :Stick Out Tongue: ).
Το Mikrotik αναλαμβάνει Το Mikrotik αναλαμβάνει τα πάντα, awmn, dhcp, master dns, nat, firewall και δεν συμμαζεύεται...

Λέω να βάλω ένα ZTE, που έχω επίσης από τη Forthnet, σε bridge και να βάλω στο Mikrotik ένα PPPoE Client και ελπίζω να συνδεθώ σωστά. Όσο για το wireless μέσα στο σπίτι θα βρω κάποια λύση, ίσως από την omni του κόμβου. Το θέμα είναι θα αντέξει το ZTE, θα δουλέψουν οι υπόλοιπες υπόλοιπες 3 ethernet του και "ιδανικά¨το wireless του (δεν νομίζω) ώστε να μην χρειαστεί να βάλω και switch για να παίρνει internet το mikrotik και το centos;

Το mikrotik ακούει στην 10.72.27.130, user/pass: awmn για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να ρίξει μια ματιά. Εάν δεν μπει σημαίνει πως το μοναδικό λειτουργικό link που έχω έχει πέσει (τα 2 άλλα links βγαίνουν από εμένα στο awmn)... Προσπαθήστε στην teo1981.dyndns.org:81

----------


## trendy

> Μάλλον κάτι άλλο θα ήταν. Άπαξ και γίνει το resolve, το download μετά γίνεται αποκλειστικά μέσω IP. Δεν εμπλέκεται πουθενά το DNS στην διαδικασία του download πέρα από το αρχικό lookup για να βρει που είναι ο server. Κατεπέκταση δεν στέκει να καθυστερεί ένα download λόγω DNS. Να καθυστερήσει να ξεκινήσει λόγω αργού DNS Resolving ναι, αλλά να περιορίζει την ταχύτητα είναι απλά τεχνικά αδύνατο.


 Δεν ήταν κάτι άλλο και δεν αναφέρθηκα στο θέμα της ταχύτητας. Το ότι συμπεριφέρεται αργά στο internet μπορεί να οφείλεται στο ότι οι πρώτοι awmn resolvers δεν ξέρουν το internet, ή να μη φτάνει σε αυτούς, και μέχρι να ρωτήσει τους επόμενους του παρόχου περνάει κάποιος χρόνος που φαίνεται ως αργοπορία. Τέλος πάντων ο dns είναι δικός σου, οπότε μπορείτε να το δείτε και να αποκλείσετε αυτό το ενδεχόμενο.

----------


## Cha0s

> Δεν ήταν κάτι άλλο και δεν αναφέρθηκα στο θέμα της ταχύτητας. Το ότι συμπεριφέρεται αργά στο internet μπορεί να οφείλεται στο ότι οι πρώτοι awmn resolvers δεν ξέρουν το internet, ή να μη φτάνει σε αυτούς, και μέχρι να ρωτήσει τους επόμενους του παρόχου περνάει κάποιος χρόνος που φαίνεται ως αργοπορία. Τέλος πάντων ο dns είναι δικός σου, οπότε μπορείτε να το δείτε και να αποκλείσετε αυτό το ενδεχόμενο.


Σόρρυ αλλά είσαι offtopic. Διάβασε πάλι από την αρχή το πρόβλημα και θα δεις ότι αυτά περί DNS δεν έχουν σχέση με το θέμα που συζητιέται εδώ.

----------


## trendy

Ώπα, άραξε! Προσπαθούμε να βοηθήσουμε εδώ. Εσύ δεν κοιτάς τι γράφεις; 


> Ωστόσο χωρίς άλλες δοκιμές και πληροφορίες ότι και να πούμε είναι εικασίες.


 Teo δοκίμασες κάποιον άλλο υπολογιστή αν σου κάνει το ίδιο πρόβλημα; Το πρόβλημά σου είναι μόνο η ταχύτητα στο κατέβασμα ή γενικά αργεί να ανταποκριθεί στο internet; Γιατί έτσι όπως το γράφεις καταλαβαίνω ότι γενικά αργεί να ξεκινήσει οτιδήποτε.

----------


## Teo

Λοιπόν, 

Επικοινωνία με την Forthnet ξανά και ρύθμιση της dsl με snr 6 και η ταχύτητα πια στα 11mbit!
Άλλαξα το ρουτερ και σαφώς συμπεριφέρεται το internet καλύτερα. Το speed test ξεπέρασε τα 9 mbit...
Όλα πηγαίνουν ρολόι μέχρι που συνδέω το καλώδιο του centos πάνω στο ρουτερ. Από εκεί που φόρτωνε το web interface γρήγορα ξαφνικά laggαρει χωρίς λόγο. Μόλις τραβήξω το καλώδιο του centos το ρουτερ ξεμπουκώνει. Μυστήρια πράγματα.
Αύριο θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες και θα κάνω δοκιμές downloading. Ψόφισα σήμερα, 4 ώρες παλεύω. 

Και ένα απρόοπτο είναι ότι με το καινούργιο ρουτερ δεν παίρνει internet ο γείτονας μου, δεν κανει ping την 10.72.27.129 ενώ έχει ακριβώς τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις μς το παλιό ρουτερ...

----------


## Teo

Εεεεεεεπ, τι παίχτηκε έδω:
uploading task.jpgeth1 working.jpg

Το Centos δουλεύει 3 ώρες και έχει ανεβάσει 57 GB χωρίς να τρέχει απολύτως καμία υπηρεσία. Έκλεισα όλα τα interfaces στο mikrotik πλην της eth1 η οποία έχει ένα traffic 1Mbit.
Πως μπορώ να δω που πάει όλη αυτή η κίνηση και όλα αυτά τα δεδομένα;

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


8 ώρες μετά το πάρτυ συνεχίζεται...
uploading.png

Υποθέτω πως όλο αυτό το traffic πηγαίνει στο Thomson που είναι συνεδεμένο. Παρόλα αυτά στα devices του Thomson δεν υπάρχει άλλη συσκευή που να "μεταφέρει" τόσο data.


Παιδιά είναι απίστευτο αυτό που συμβαίνει, δείτε τις παρακάτω εικόνες:

DSL Connection:
dsl connection.jpg


Internet Traffic - 17GB upload, θα με τρελάνει;
internet adsl traffic.jpg


Κανένας "άκυρος" συνδεδεμένος πάνω στο Thomson:
home network.jpg


Mikrotik ARP List:
winbox arp list.jpg



Περίεργη IP: 10.192.6.4 την οποία pingάρω με full ταχύτητα:
logging.png




Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά; (Σπύρος Παπαδόπουλος - Απαράδεκτοι  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## nikolas_350

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις από το mikrotik το tool torch για να δεις της συνδέσεις και τι bandwidth έχουν.

Στο centos κάποιες από της παρακάτω για να πετύχεις το ίδιο 
iftop -n, tcptrack
http://www.binarytides.com/linux-com...nitor-network/

Το rdp που έχεις συνέχεια ανοικτό πόσο υπολογίζεις να καταναλώνει ;

----------


## Teo

> Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις από το mikrotik το tool torch για να δεις της συνδέσεις και τι bandwidth έχουν.
> 
> Στο centos κάποιες από της παρακάτω για να πετύχεις το ίδιο 
> iftop -n, tcptrack
> http://www.binarytides.com/linux-com...nitor-network/
> 
> Το rdp που έχεις συνέχεια ανοικτό πόσο υπολογίζεις να καταναλώνει ;


Thanks for the info nikola

Έχω εγκαταστήσει το iftop αλλά όταν εκτελώ από remote βγάζει: "bash: iftop: command not found"
από Webmin:


```
> iftop -o destinationinterface: eth0
IP address is: 10.72.27.133
MAC address is: ffffffbc:5f:fffffff4:3c:ffffffad:11 Error opening terminal: unknown.
```

Από Torch:
torch.jpg


Έχω ανοίξει το deluge για να δω με πόση ταχύτητα ανεβοκατεβάζει αλλά πηγαίνει με μικρή ταχύτητα.
Η ταχύτητα uploading στο system monitor του Centos δεν δικαιολογείται, αναιβαίνει "κάτι" με 11,5 MB/s. Η ταχύτητα είναι ίδια με αυτή που ο γείτονας μου τραβάει από το samba share (μέσω Mikrotik - eth3 και όχι Thomson). Υπενθυμίζω, αυτό το bandwith πάει στο thomson για αυτό και δεν φαίνεται στο Mikrotik. Είναι λες και κάποιος έχει συνδευεί στο Thomson και τα τραβάει όλα! Θα κλείσω το wireless από περιέργια...

Δεν πιστεύω πως τραβάει τόσο πολύ το rdp, δεν το έχω συνέχει ανοιχτό, τώρα που το παρακολουθώ το έχω ανοιχτό.

Και με wireless κλειστό πάλι το ίδιο κάνει...

----------


## Teo

Χωρίς κάποια εξήγηση και δίχως να κάνω κάτι το bandwith επέστρεψε σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα...
Θέλει παρακολούθηση αλλά δεν ξέρω πως, το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι ευθύνεται "κάτι" στο centos.

Δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω κάτι, υπόψιν έτρεχε και το deluge πίσω, seedάροντας και έτρεχε και το remote desktop. Λογικά η ταχύτητα downloading επέστρεψε στο 1,10-1,20 MB/s.

normal.jpg

----------


## trendy

Βάλε το iptraf να δεις σε πραγματικό χρόνο τι κινείται. Επίσης με το "netstat -anp" βλέπεις ποιες συνδέσεις είναι ανοιχτές και ποιες υπηρεσίες τρέχουν. Κοίτα αν υπάρχει κανένας περίεργος χρήστης στον υπολογιστή. Σε επόμενη φάση προσπάθησε να φτιάξεις το δίκτυό σου. Το mikrotik μπορείς να το βάλεις στο ίδιο lan με το dsl router και να μην κάνεις 2 nat φυσικά.

----------


## Teo

> Βάλε το iptraf να δεις σε πραγματικό χρόνο τι κινείται. Επίσης με το "netstat -anp" βλέπεις ποιες συνδέσεις είναι ανοιχτές και ποιες υπηρεσίες τρέχουν. Κοίτα αν υπάρχει κανένας περίεργος χρήστης στον υπολογιστή. Σε επόμενη φάση προσπάθησε να φτιάξεις το δίκτυό σου. Το mikrotik μπορείς να το βάλεις στο ίδιο lan με το dsl router και να μην κάνεις 2 nat φυσικά.


Δεν υπάρχει κανένας περίεργος χρήστης στον υπολογιστή...
Το netstat βγάζει πολλές συνδέσεις και θέλει μελέτη. Το iftrap βγάζει "Your TERM variable is not set".

To Thomson και το Mikrotik είναι στο ίδιο δίκτυο (10.72.27.129 Thomson, 10.72.27.130 Mikrotik). Εάν κάνω bridge το Thomson ή κάποιο άλλο router θα δουλεύει σαν switch & access point ή απλά δουλεύει σαν modem και τέλος, οπότε και θα χρειαστώ και εξτρά συσκευές...

----------


## trendy

Ανάλογα το μόντεμ, μπορείς να κάνεις passthrough το pppoe σε κάποια LAN πόρτα και το υπόλοιπο να δουλεύει ως switch και access point. Αυτό γινόταν στο netfaster που έδινε η HOL, δεν ξέρω αν το κάνει το δικό σου. Στο netstat να δεις τι συνδέσεις είναι established και ποιοι servers τρέχουν. Λέγεται iptraf όχι iftrap. Πρέπει να ορίσεις τη μεταβλητή συστήματος TERM να είναι linux. Ανάλογα το shell σου μπορείς δεις τι έχεις με τη set, setenv ή export. Αντίστοιχα την ορίζεις σε linux.

----------


## nikolas_350

Δεν ξέρω γιατί μέσα από το webfig βγάζει 0.0.0.0 αλλά εάν αυτό δεν είναι κίνηση torrent ίσως είναι αυτό που ψάχνεις.

----------


## Teo

> Δεν ξέρω γιατί μέσα από το webfig βγάζει 0.0.0.0 αλλά εάν αυτό δεν είναι κίνηση torrent ίσως είναι αυτό που ψάχνεις.


Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.
Η 50050 είναι η πόρτα του Deluge, την άλλαξα σε 65354 μπας και είχε θέμα αλλά τίποτα. Η ethernet του centos δουλεύει σε full bandwith load 90φεύγα Mbit/s.
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι είναι αυτό που τερματίζει την σύνδεση και ανά 30 δευτερόλεπτα σταματάει και ξεκινάει ξανά...

Αυτό το 0.0.0.0 δεν το βγάζει μέσα από winbox, τώρα πως γίνετε αυτό...;
Πάντως, βάση του Torch που κάνω εγώ, τα μηδενικά "0" πρέπει να είναι η 10.72.27.133 του CentOS, αφού αυτή fullάρει.

----------


## Teo

Ακόμη με παιδεύει ακόμα,

παρατήρησα στο iptraf πως συνδέεται στο δίκτυο το Centos μετά από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα ξεκινάει το εξής: 162.221.13.82:222
Πως μπορώ να το σταματήσω στο firewall για να δω αν σταματήσει το γέμισμα της Ethernet?
Δοκίμασα να φτιάξω ένα rule στο mikrotik αλλά προφανώς δεν το έκανα σωστά. Το router και το centos έρχονται στο mikrotik από την eth1.

----------


## Space

ip firewall filter add action=drop dst-address=162.221.13.82

Για δοκιμασε αυτο γτ δεν τα παω και καλα με το τερμιναλ του μτ  ::

----------


## Teo

> ip firewall filter add action=drop dst-address=162.221.13.82
> 
> Για δοκιμασε αυτο γτ δεν τα παω και καλα με το τερμιναλ του μτ


Το έκανα φίλε μου και μου δείχνει πως πέφτει για 10 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά επανέρχετε. Κάθε 30 δευτερόλεπτα κάνει αυτή την "πτώση" και επιστρέφει η LANόκαρτα σε full load.

----------


## Space

ip firewall filter add chain=forward action=drop dst-address=162.221.13.82

για δοκιμασε τωρα γτ ξεχασα την chain

----------


## Teo

> ip firewall filter add chain=forward action=drop dst-address=162.221.13.82
> 
> για δοκιμασε τωρα γτ ξεχασα την chain


Με chain=forward το έκανα, το φαντάστηκα ότι το ξέχασες  :: 
Αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν λύθηκε δυστυχώς παρόλο που μαζεύει statistics...

----------


## Space

Μπηκα λιγο στο μτ σου και ειδα οτι σηκονει πολλα connections με dst-port=222. 
δεν αλλαζεις τον κανονα στο firewall να κανει drop οτι παει στην 222

----------


## Space

βγαλε και την dst-address για να κανει match στην πορτα  ::

----------


## Teo

> Μπηκα λιγο στο μτ σου και ειδα οτι σηκονει πολλα connections με dst-port=222. 
> δεν αλλαζεις τον κανονα στο firewall να κανει drop οτι παει στην 222


Το έκανα και αυτό, έβαλα να κάνει drop ότι πάει στην 162.221.13.82 και dst port 222, πάλι δεν κάνει τίποτα.
Έχω σκάσει λέμε.

----------


## Teo

> βγαλε και την dst-address για να κανει match στην πορτα


Ούτε, το μυαλό στο χέρι θα πάρω απόψε!  ::

----------


## Teo

Έφαγε format ο server και ησύχασε!  :: 

Κλειδώστε το παιδιά!

----------


## NetTraptor

Είναι και αυτό μια λύση  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

